# New to Wellington



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I have emigrated from Lancashire in UK to Wellington 3 weeks ago with my hubby & 1yr old son. We'd never been to NZ before & don't know anyone here so I was wondering if anybody can give me some ideas on what to do & where to go in Welly with a young toddler. I'm a qualified ICU nurse but left the UK on maternity leave & don't intend to return to work for a while until we are all settled here so I'll have plenty of time on my hands & don't mind having to drive a distance to get to somewhere my son would enjoy, whatever the weather, although I think it's been rather kind to us so far!!
Any advice would be appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

